# Hickory Smoked/BBQ Braised Belly



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Not being satisfied with just leftover Al Pastor Ribs ribs.
I decided to smoke/braise a nice third of a whole pork belly.

Rubbed it down and wrapped it up last night, pulled it out this afternoon to smoke.










Fired up the smoke to 350°+/- with hickory for smoke.
Let it go about 3 hours till the fat cap was getting some crispiness.










Shortly before I figured it was ready I preheated the oven to 350°.
Brought it inside and put it in a baking dish with some of my Modified Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce and let it braise for 2 hours.










During the braise I kept spooning the sauce over it.

Mmmmm, Slices of Succulent Belly.
The freshly smoked belly beat the pants off the leftover Al Pastor Ribs ribs.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice.......you making me wanna go get one brother!!!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i'd like to try that, but my smoker won't get that hot with only one 110v element. thinking of adding another element.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

I saw a piece of a belly in the store today and picked it up. Gonna give this a try this weekend!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!! Fantastic!!!!!!!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Where y’all get your pork belly at


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

specktackler57 said:


> Where y’all get your pork belly at


 Costco, Sam's Club, Publix, South Alabama Custom Meats.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

I got a piece at winn dixie in milton


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks super good, but i like the way you separated the chichirones before.


----------

